# I wish to know if my british short hair cat is original



## Mo Ar (Apr 20, 2019)

Hello dears

I've been raising a BSH cat since it was 1 month old. now it is 7 months and i started to realize that his coat starts to get dots while it was dark gray plain earlier

I have read that some BSH do have dots and they are called spotted BSH however and the thing that i am not sure of, that his thick coat all over its body looks fine except the hair on his spine which is getting to be strong hair with different touch feeling like. it is thicker single hairs and black

is that normal with adult male BSH? or I've been fooled when i bought it thinking is original BSH by genetics

please advise


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Did you buy your cat from a breeder of BSH's in the U.S. or Canada or a BYB=backyard breeder? If so, you should have received a Registration slip from the breeder that listed the cat's name, sex, color, and registration number, or if it wasn't registered with a specific name you should have received an "Application for Registration", commonly called the "blue slip" in CFA). The most common legitimate registration organizations are in U.S. and Canada are: CFA=Cat Fanciers Assoc., TICA=The International Cat Assoc., ACFA=American Cat Fanciers Assoc., CCA=Canadian Cat Assoc. The breeder would also have it's pedigree chart showing is sire and dam, etc. back to 5 generations. If you did not receive any registration to prove that your cat is a purebred pedigreed British Shorthair, then it is considered a Domestic Shorthair (DSH), grey spotted tabby. On the legitimate registration with say CFA it would be "blue spotted tabby" for the color. BSH's can be solid colors, like white, black, or tabbies, bicolors, etc. Most associations don't accept Pointed color pattern (like a Siamese).

Here is more info on the BSH from CFA:
http://www.cfa.org/Breeds/BreedsAB/BritishShorthair.aspx


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Tabby is the default colouration for domestic cats. It's not uncommon to see ghost stripes and spots in all sorts of breeds. My Siamese has them, although I only see them in bright sunlight. 
Did you buy this kitten as a pet?


----------



## Libby. (Jul 7, 2019)

I fostered a momma cat and her six kittens about 12 years ago and one of her babies was black with white speckled like stripes so I named him Pepper. His black fur is now solid black with not a speck of white as an adult. Markings that show up as kittens can and do fade as the kitten gets older. But Nuliajuk is right that tabby is the default coloration for domestic cats and even solid colored black cats you can sometimes see faint tabby markings if the light hits their fur just right. Did you know that the domestic cat -- every breed can be traced back by dna to the african wild cat (felis silvestris lybica)?


----------

